# ports et serveur de courriel pop3



## benassis (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Sous Mac OS X.4.4 et Mailserve 2.1.3 (un serveur de courriel) qui devrait utiliser les ports entrant 9925 ou 52525 comme je l'ai configuré , j'ai du mal à savoir si le serveur fonctionne effectivement sur ces ports. Lorsque je vais sur le site suivant et que je teste si le port 52525 est ouvert, on me répond que c'est le cas. Ce site appartient à NO-IP chez qui j'ai acheté un forfait (Mail Reflector) qui est censé rediriger mon courrier à mon serveur à cause de ports que mon FAI a bloqués. Or, un test effectué dans l'interface même de NO-IP sur le port en question me donne un message d'erreur indiquant :





> Error. We could not verify that you have an smtp server for running on port 52525.


 et 





> Before setting the port number of your mail server we must verify that you have a mail server running on the port you are entering


Pourtant, le serveur est activé, le  pop3 et imap sont activés.

Le port serait ouvert mais mon serveur ne fonctionnerait pas avec ce port, d'après ce que je peux en déduire (à moins que le problème se retrouve chez NO-IP). Je dois alors vérifier si effectivement le serveur fonctionne sur les ports choisis.
Question : à partir du  terminal (ou d'un site externe qui peut effectuer ce test autre que No-Ip il va sans dire   ) puis-je vérifier si mon serveur utilise un port choisi ?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2006)

Tu peux déjà tester en local (sur ta machine) : 
	
	



```
telnet localhost 110
```
pour le POP3 (remplace 110 par le port voulu) et 
	
	



```
telnet localhost 25
```
 pour le SMTP (même remarque : 52525 je suppose). 
Bref en général, tu peux tester avec telnet.
Ensuite tu peux essayer d'un poste sur le même LAN.
Enfin, tu essayes à partir d'une machine distante.

Les commandes SMTP et POP3 sont assez simples. Voir les RFCs ici et là.


----------

